# General > Recommendations >  new restaurant

## Fran

I see the new restaurant in Bridge Street, Wick opens up at 7.30. this morning, wednesday. Is it going to be busy at that time of day? I dont think so, but I wish them luck with their new venture.

----------


## hotrod4

> I see the new restaurant in Bridge Street, Wick opens up at 7.30. this morning, wednesday. Is it going to be busy at that time of day? I dont think so, but I wish them luck with their new venture.


Saw the co-op delivery van delivering the other day, I just hope they are using local suppliers as opposed to supermarkets! Our local shops could do with the business.

----------


## riggerboy

> Saw the co-op delivery van delivering the other day, I just hope they are using local suppliers as opposed to supermarkets! Our local shops could do with the business.



do you think a new business can afford to say lets use local produce(becausethey need the money) instead of the superstore ??????? i think not,

----------


## hotrod4

> do you think a new business can afford to say lets use local produce(becausethey need the money) instead of the superstore ??????? i think not,


Maybe not but shouldnt ALL local business' support each other?
After all what is the point of going to a restaurant if they are going to serve the same quality of meat that we can all buy (at cheap prices).
Business' shouldnt use supermarkets as they are there for the consumer not the retailer.
At the end of the day you can get a great deal from your local butcher,fish shop etc as I know I did when i ran kitchens. The meat and fish was local and got a great deal, and at least i could state the origin of my products, which is very important to the consumer.

I am not trying to put a dampner on any new business, just hope that they support local business' and dont resort to buying cut price food from supermarkets that alot of business' do. I would certainly pay extra if I knew it was going back into the local business' as opposed to shareholders dividends and I am not alone in that.

----------


## bigjjuk

Its a romantic thought to use Local businesses to supply them, but the fact of life goes with............... if u running a business you are trying to make money, so the cheapest wins regardless of where it comes from, and thats the way it should be.

Nice looking inside too.

----------


## wifie

> Its a romantic thought to use Local businesses to supply them, but the fact of life goes with............... if u running a business you are trying to make money, so the cheapest wins regardless of where it comes from, and thats the way it should be.
> 
> Nice looking inside too.


No it is not romantic it is sensible!  So you are saying you would rather see local suppliers out of business?  I would rather spend my money in a business where, like Hotrod says, they can tell me where the raw materials for their cooking came from!  You get what you pay for!

----------


## Venture

Spoke to a few people today who said they were put off going in because of the high prices.  Mind you if the food is good I wouldn't mind paying a bit more.

----------


## hotrod4

> Its a romantic thought to use Local businesses to supply them, but the fact of life goes with............... if u running a business you are trying to make money, so the cheapest wins regardless of where it comes from, and thats the way it should be.
> 
> Nice looking inside too.


I had to do it for a nursing home and I only gave them 100% fresh supplies that came from local suppliers.(made my own bread,Ice cream,chips etc as most were on strict diets and I prefer 100%)
I was on a mega tight budget but did a deal with the Butcher that I would use him exclusively and he was brilliant with us. Bought my fish every friday from the blackstairs and they did me a good deal and double checked for small bones for the old folk.
Couldnt praise George harper or the fish shop any higher as they appreciated the business I put their way and were always fair with their prices.(even undercut the supermarkets!)
Bought alot of my dry goods from Sutherland bros to keep things local.
If I could do it in a non-profit way then so can a business who actually charge for their food!!!

As I said i wish any new local business luck and hope that they stay local.

----------


## bigjjuk

> No it is not romantic it is sensible!  So you are saying you would rather see local suppliers out of business?  I would rather spend my money in a business where, like Hotrod says, they can tell me where the raw materials for their cooking came from!  You get what you pay for!


Hey, I agree with u, calm down  :Smile:  I was just playing devils advocate.  Like hotrod says if u dabble and chat to people in the town, u can get a good rate.  

Just thought people was getting at the new restaurant because of a coop truck, which was unfair.

----------


## wifie

LOL!  I am perfectly calm!  Just keen on decent nosh beig prepared and served wherever!  Better all round!

----------


## wifie

> I had to do it for a nursing home and I only gave them 100% fresh supplies that came from local suppliers.(made my own bread,Ice cream,chips etc as most were on strict diets and I prefer 100%)
> I was on a mega tight budget but did a deal with the Butcher that I would use him exclusively and he was brilliant with us. Bought my fish every friday from the blackstairs and they did me a good deal and double checked for small bones for the old folk.
> Couldnt praise George harper or the fish shop any higher as they appreciated the business I put their way and were always fair with their prices.(even undercut the supermarkets!)
> Bought alot of my dry goods from Sutherland bros to keep things local.
> If I could do it in a non-profit way then so can a business who actually charge for their food!!!
> 
> As I said i wish any new local business luck and hope that they stay local.


Well done Hotrod - that is the way it should be!

----------


## zappster

anyone been in yet..if so..fit leks the grub?
is it like a chippy or pizza place?

----------


## Julia

I was wondering too, looking forward to the first review of the 'Caledonia Restaurant' on the Org!

----------


## hotrod4

> anyone been in yet..if so..fit leks the grub?
> is it like a chippy or pizza place?


Hope yer know thinking of a chippie!! Whats wrong with Mrs Zapp's chips?  :Wink:

----------


## Bad Manners

Ihave to agree with HotRod you can if you shop around have the best of both world you can strike a good deal with local suppliers where you will get better quality produce which in turn if cooked and prepared well will produce good profits.
IMO customer will pay a fair of high price for good food and pleasent surroundings
I wish the new venture well and hope they attain the customer base they need

----------


## Dorrie

I know that I would rather pay a bit more and have a meal that I enjoyed and was therefore special.  This makes eating out a pleasure and I think a lot of the fast food places that don't use quality ingredients such as local ingredients don't supply the pleasure.  I hope it is a good restaurant as we will go and try it if we hear good reports.   :Smile:

----------


## Bobinovich

There's definately a time & place for both - cheaper take-away grub is OK sometimes but, certainly when sitting in, it's much nicer having fresh ingredients, and we shouldn't mind paying a bit for the better quality.

----------


## floyed

I wouldn't mind paying extra for food that was good quality has anyone been in yet??  I might go in on Saturday :Grin:

----------


## telfordstar

Any reviews yet?

----------


## horseman

I cannot use the place being umpteen miles away, but it's good to hear so many positive comments coming from the locals, points to the new venture having every chance,good luck.

----------


## Tighsonas4

theres been plenty previews but not one response from someone who was in and had a meal   tony

----------


## LMS

I was there yesterday and the food was excellent.  Prices were on a par with the Harbour Cafe, so not too bad.  In my opinion, the tables were maybe a bit too crammed in.  Older staff were very pleasant and helpful.  Younger staff just learning the ropes and will improve with a few weeks experience.   Surroundings were very nice and a good compromise between a day-to-day cafe and a formal restaurant.

----------


## chamb

> I had to do it for a nursing home and I only gave them 100% fresh supplies that came from local suppliers.(made my own bread,Ice cream,chips etc as most were on strict diets and I prefer 100%)
> I was on a mega tight budget but did a deal with the Butcher that I would use him exclusively and he was brilliant with us. Bought my fish every friday from the blackstairs and they did me a good deal and double checked for small bones for the old folk.
> Couldnt praise George harper or the fish shop any higher as they appreciated the business I put their way and were always fair with their prices.(even undercut the supermarkets!)
> Bought alot of my dry goods from Sutherland bros to keep things local.
> If I could do it in a non-profit way then so can a business who actually charge for their food!!!
> 
> As I said i wish any new local business luck and hope that they stay local.


wouldnt say sutherlands was local maybe a local cash an carry for goods all over

----------


## LMS

Harrold Bros butchers made a delivery whilst I was sitting eating my meal.

----------


## zappster

> Hope yer know thinking of a chippie!! Whats wrong with Mrs Zapp's chips?


im refusing to reply to that comment for fear of shootin masell in the foot!!haha

----------


## floyed

Unfortunatly didn't go but went past at about 10 last night and there was a few kids in for takeaways, the bit with tables had a few in as well.

----------


## olivia

I agree that they should be using local produce if at all possible, especially our fantastic meat that we produce in Caithness. I can remember going to a hotel here for an expensive meal and being served the toughest piece of steak I have ever eaten - it was certainly not local. Will not be eating there again so they've lost our custom.

----------


## rfr10

We were going to go in yesterday but took one look at the prices in the window and swiftly moved on to Somerfield, bought some food and cooked it for lunch ourselves.

Apparently the food is good but with the meals ranging from £ 4-5 for a starter and £7-12 for a main course, I'd rather cook my own meals. I don't mind paying a lot if the food is great and good quality products used but it would make more sense to have cheaper options as well for those not leading an upper class life. Maybe the Queen will pop in if she comes up again.

----------


## joe

Had a lovely meal here at lunch time on Saturday,can't understand any one complaining about prices we had 2 main meals,lovely helpings and REAL chips,soft drink,hot chocolate and a pot of tea only came to £17 which is what I would expect to pay for a lunch menu.The menu is a bit dearer for night time but its fine to go out for a meal in nice surrendings and not in a pub.They also do a carryout menu.
P.S.They use all local produce

----------


## rfr10

> Had a lovely meal here at lunch time on Saturday,can't understand any one complaining about prices we had 2 main meals,lovely helpings and REAL chips,soft drink,hot chocolate and a pot of tea only came to £17 which is what I would expect to pay for a lunch menu.The menu is a bit dearer for night time but its fine to go out for a meal in nice surrendings and not in a pub.They also do a carryout menu.
> P.S.They use all local produce


A BIT dearer? It's a GREAT BIT dearer. Maybe they should cut their portion sizes down then and charge less to prevent people taking a glance at their menu and seeing that the cheapest evening meal they can get is £7 and starters only beginning at £4. Their food may well be great but if they want to attract people with the average income on a regular basis, they would have to cut their prices down. Especially being a new restaurant. They should open with reasonable prices to begin with and then once they have attracted many customers, increase their prices gradually so that people will know exactly what the food is like first of all.

----------


## joe

Hi, have you checked out the prices in the local hotels at night time lately?How can you possibly say they should keep prices low and them put them up Gosh that would be a talking point then.give them a chance they have only opened

----------


## Julia

Compared to the price of the Mackay's Hotel evening menu the new Caledonia place sounds quite reasonable.

----------


## rfr10

> Hi, have you checked out the prices in the local hotels at night time lately?How can you possibly say they should keep prices low and them put them up Gosh that would be a talking point then.give them a chance they have only opened


Well that's why people tend to maybe eat at hotels for maybe a special occasion. Being a restaurant (not a world famous Gordon Ramsay standards restaurant), especially in a small town, it may attract people occasionally but I doubt there will be any "regulars" Having high prices, newly opened isn't exactly a good starting point is it? Depends what you look at most really, is it the money or is it the quality of the food. I wouldn't mind paying higher prices for excellent quality food but is it honestly that good. Are they using as much local produce as they could or is most of it from supermarkets? Maybe that's why it's so expensive, because they are using local products but that would be one in a million. Were there any special offers for their first week or was it straight in at high prices. Do the portions need to be the size they are? Is there no possible way at all that they could even take a couple of £ of the price. Then again, I can't complain until I taste the food. I was looking forward to trying out their food at the weekend but took one look at the prices and that was enough to put me off. Who am I to say though, maybe they are one of the best restaurants in the Highlands and have every right to be charging the prices they do.

----------


## rfr10

> Compared to the price of the Mackay's Hotel evening menu the new Caledonia place sounds quite reasonable.


Yes but any place's prices would look reasonable to Mackay's  ::

----------


## wifie

rfr you have a real bee in yer bonnet about this - ask if they have a children's menu - perhaps that would be cheaper!  ::

----------


## sweetpea

I'm all for eating out and don't mind paying good money for good food but one thign I won't have when I'm out is steak, not even upper deck version because I truly believe I can cook a better steak at home. :Smile:

----------


## joe

aye rfr you can try the school lunch time special only £1.90 and you get a juice too

----------


## rfr10

> rfr you have a real bee in yer bonnet about this - ask if they have a children's menu - perhaps that would be cheaper!


Excellent idea!  :Grin:  Hopefully it caters for over 16s  :: 

Yes, bees often get stuck in my bonnet and can remain there for some time before it eventually stings me in the head and escapes. :Smile:

----------


## rfr10

> aye rfr you can try the school lunch time special only £1.90 and you get a juice too


Now what would the lunch time special be? A cheese sandwich, a packet of crisps and a drink?  ::  That's what it usually is  :Smile:

----------


## dirtywicker

we had a takeaway from it on saturday
thought the takeout menu was quite cheap
homemade chips were quite good to :Smile:

----------


## TBH

> wouldnt say sutherlands was local maybe a local cash an carry for goods all over


Sutherland's are as local as you can get.

----------


## TBH

> Had a lovely meal here at lunch time on Saturday,can't understand any one complaining about prices we had 2 main meals,lovely helpings and REAL chips,soft drink,hot chocolate and a pot of tea only came to £17 which is what I would expect to pay for a lunch menu.The menu is a bit dearer for night time but its fine to go out for a meal in nice surrendings and not in a pub.They also do a carryout menu.
> P.S.They use all local produce


Were the chips made from real caithnessian tatties and where are the tea plantations and cocoa farms situated? :Wink:  ::

----------


## Aaldtimer

..."We were going to go in yesterday but took one look at the prices in the window and swiftly moved on to Somerfield, bought some food and cooked it for lunch ourselves.

Apparently the food is good but with the meals ranging from £ 4-5 for a starter and £7-12 for a main course, I'd rather cook my own meals. I don't mind paying a lot if the food is great and good quality products used but it would make more sense to have cheaper options as well for those not leading an upper class life. Maybe the Queen will pop in if she comes up again."...


Maybe the Queen will, but until you try it for yourself, I think you should keep your comments to yourself. Slagging off a local business just starting off, without trying it, is a bit counter productive. ::

----------


## Metalattakk

> Maybe the Queen will, but until you try it for yourself, I think you should keep your comments to yourself. Slagging off a local business just starting off, without trying it, is a bit counter productive.


The problem that Restaurateurs have in Caithness is in choosing their target customer base.

If they want to go cheap and cheerful, they'll have to use the cheaper suppliers and thus compromise their output. Fair enough, that's the way it goes.

If they want to put quality to the forefront, thus foregoing the mother-and-toddler brigade, and focus on the type of customer that prefers quality ingredients cooked by skilled professionals and presented and delivered by trained individuals, they have to charge a price that reflects it. Profits have to be made after all.

Unfortunately in Caithness, the most important recommendation for any restaurant is "Aye, and what a plateful we got!"

Quality without quantity means nothing here. Indeed, quantity means a damn sight more.  :Frown:

----------


## big kahuna

i was there on friday for lunch and cant say i was very impressed.  the chips were underdone and the pasta was overdone portions very average size and the menu has nothing unique on it.  very similar in content to the harbour cafe but not even close in quality.  
i also think the wick or caithness in general would have benefitted from something a wee bit different to the norm.

just another average cafe in my opinion

----------


## asinger

Had a lovely lunch in there on Friday-thought it was quite reasonably priced for the size of portion.Coffee was lovely and strong.

----------


## rfr10

> ..."We were going to go in yesterday but took one look at the prices in the window and swiftly moved on to Somerfield, bought some food and cooked it for lunch ourselves.
> 
> Apparently the food is good but with the meals ranging from £ 4-5 for a starter and £7-12 for a main course, I'd rather cook my own meals. I don't mind paying a lot if the food is great and good quality products used but it would make more sense to have cheaper options as well for those not leading an upper class life. Maybe the Queen will pop in if she comes up again."...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Queen will, but until you try it for yourself, I think you should keep your comments to yourself. Slagging off a local business just starting off, without trying it, is a bit counter productive.


Once the prices have dropped a couple of pounds, I will drop in and try it out- don't worry. But until then home made cooked lunches will do me fine  :Smile:

----------


## plutonio

We went with the kids on Saturday, we waited close to 45mins as you can imagine the kids started playing up by this time.
The food came and i must say it was extremely average, the vegetables were cold and wet.
The prices do not reflect the standard.
On Sunday we ordered pizza's for the kids dinner, we phoned the order in and was told 30 minutes, which is fine. The  wife went down to collect and waited another 40 mins! the staff were saying that it takes so long because its made from scratch!
if they know it takes a long time to make why don't they tell the truth when you order?
When we got the pizza's the toppings were very sparse and about 2 inches from the edge of the pizza.
i really hope they improve as the town needs it.

----------


## rfr10

> We went with the kids on Saturday, we waited close to 45mins as you can imagine the kids started playing up by this time.
> The food came and i must say it was extremely average, the vegetables were cold and wet.
> The prices do not reflect the standard.
> On Sunday we ordered pizza's for the kids dinner, we phoned the order in and was told 30 minutes, which is fine. The wife went down to collect and waited another 40 mins! the staff were saying that it takes so long because its made from scratch!
> if they know it takes a long time to make why don't they tell the truth when you order?
> When we got the pizza's the toppings were very sparse and about 2 inches from the edge of the pizza.
> i really hope they improve as the town needs it.


 
Should have gone to Pizza Hut Express   :Wink: 

Oh no wait.. we don't have one  :Frown:

----------


## Invisible

do you all have to be so negative. In this time of doom and gloom we need more positive thinking and less of the defeatest attitude. out of all these posts did anyone care to wish the new venture luck? 

well i hope it suceeds, and as for pricing the food its dog-eat-dog out there in the business world every firm for itself. At the end of the day if the prices make the profit then thats a result. There can never be too many places to eat and too much competition. It's a local business and thats something we should support. Who cares if the "co-op van" was dropping stuff off, stop trying to build a mountain out of a mole hill. 

Rant over. (i think ive been watching one too many election speeches)

Good luck Caledonia

----------


## carasmam

> The problem that Restaurateurs have in Caithness is in choosing their target customer base.
> 
> 
> 
> If they want to put quality to the forefront, thus foregoing the mother-and-toddler brigade, and focus on the type of customer that prefers quality ingredients cooked by skilled professionals and presented and delivered by trained individuals, they have to charge a price that reflects it. Profits have to be made after all.
> ...


So mothers and toddlers dont want quality food ????  What a generalisation to make metalattakk  ::

----------


## silverfox57

over 50 posts and 3,700 has viewed thread on a new restaurant opening ,in wick
good PR job,orgers should    getdiscount ,

----------


## TBH

This is a brand new business and it's being ripped to shreds on here already, way to go.  There have been plenty of complaints that Wick town centre is on it's last legs with boarded up buildings and such, yet, when someone tries to start a venture to help it regenerate, what do they get for their all trouble?  A guy with a pin to burst their bubble.  Cheers Burt, for the lyric.
Let Wick die on it's feet then all those with nothing better to do than complain will lose their direction in life. ::

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> rfr you have a real bee in yer bonnet about this - ask if they have a children's menu - perhaps that would be cheaper!


Oh my goodness. I nearly wet myself laughing at this post.
After five kids its not good for me to laugh too much.   ::   ::

----------


## TBH

> Once the prices have dropped a couple of pounds, I will drop in and try it out- don't worry. But until then home made cooked lunches will do me fine


Ask your mum, I am sure she would increase your pocket money if you asked nicely.

----------


## ak1

with at least 3 chippies, 4 chinese, 2 indian, 7 restaurants/hotels......does anyone in wick ever cook there own dinner ::

----------


## telfordstar

this town is like a drive threw now place your order on the way in pick it up when passing then eat it up on the way out

----------


## catran

How can families afford this eating out - better going to the local butcher and growing your own vegetables in this day and age how can one afford all this luxury eating?     Surely it would make more sense and be more economic to go to the butcher and have nice fresh meat,

----------


## dogman

> Once the prices have dropped a couple of pounds, I will drop in and try it out- don't worry. But until then home made cooked lunches will do me fine


eating out is a luxury, maybe, if you dont already have one, you should get a job. 
then you will have enough pennies to go in. its a big bad world and (particularly at the moment) these things cost. take a walk around the street and see what everyone else is charging.

i thought the prices were very reasonable, the menu was good and the food was damn good.

----------


## dogman

> with at least 3 chippies, 4 chinese, 2 indian, 7 restaurants/hotels......does anyone in wick ever cook there own dinner


they should all be closed down. hard working people should not be allowed to take it easy once in a while and have some take away food.

----------


## Average

> with at least 3 chippies, 4 chinese, 2 indian, 7 restaurants/hotels......does anyone in wick ever cook there own dinner


I had no idea wick had that many food places.  How can it sustain it? I think when I was a kid the only chinese was the one at the botton the school road near Richards Garage.   You wickers must really love the MSG.

----------


## Metalattakk

> So mothers and toddlers dont want quality food ????  What a generalisation to make metalattakk


Maybe so, but the Mother-and-Toddler brigade don't want to _pay_ for quality food. That's the difference.

----------


## hotrod4

> I had no idea wick had that many food places.  How can it sustain it? I think when I was a kid the only chinese was the one at the botton the school road near Richards Garage.   You wickers must really love the MSG.


I love MSG so much I import mine in from Thailand! You cant beat a bit of MSG! :: 
(to be honest alot of chinese dont use it so much these days)

----------


## arana negra

> Maybe so, but the Mother-and-Toddler brigade don't want to _pay_ for quality food. That's the difference.


I am curious as to what you base this statement on ?

----------


## telfordstar

> I am curious as to what you base this statement on ?


 
Yes im pretty interested as well, looking for an argument again maybe?  Im a mother with a toddler who is more than happy to pay for quality food.

----------


## carasmam

> Yes im pretty interested as well, looking for an argument again maybe?  Im a mother with a toddler who is more than happy to pay for quality food.


Same here, telfordstar.  Would like to know what his/her statement was based on  ::

----------


## talla

i also am a mother with a toddler, and i certainly dont mind paying for quality food.   ::  some people!!!!!!!!

----------


## hotrod4

Well I am a father with a (slightly older) toddler and even I am bemused!!!  ::

----------


## AfternoonDelight

Oh Metalattakk - have you gone into hiding????   :: 

If not - I think you should - NOW!!!!!   ::

----------


## wifie

> Oh Metalattakk - have you gone into hiding????  
> 
> If not - I think you should - NOW!!!!!


Aye looks like this brigade have gone to war!  :: 
PS I agree - I always sought out good food for my children - still do!

----------


## rfr10

> This is a brand new business and it's being ripped to shreds on here already, way to go. There have been plenty of complaints that Wick town centre is on it's last legs with boarded up buildings and such, yet, when someone tries to start a venture to help it regenerate, what do they get for their all trouble? A guy with a pin to burst their bubble. Cheers Burt, for the lyric.
> Let Wick die on it's feet then all those with nothing better to do than complain will lose their direction in life.


Well very true but haven't most the local shops, etc been complaining because major retaillers are taking over Wick? If their prices are competitive then they should have nothing to worry about but if they are offering goods at higher prices then it's their fault. I'm not saying this new restaurant has complained about the competition but local shops in general. Yes, we should support our local retailers but how can we possibly do this if their prices are as high as the clouds in the sky?

----------


## rfr10

> with at least 3 chippies, 4 chinese, 2 indian, 7 restaurants/hotels......does anyone in wick ever cook there own dinner


Don't forget the new takeaways which are set to open if planning permission is received.

Takeaways are a nuisance- especially when we're trying to find premises for a youth cafe.

premises number 1 - takeaway have applied for planning permission there
premises number 2 - take away have applied for planning permission there too
premises numbe... and there too.

Only place left- former RS Waters- TAKEN!  :Frown: 

And no I'm not complaining about them because they took over our possible youth cafe premises  ::

----------


## wifie

> Don't forget the new takeaways which are set to open if planning permission is received.
> 
> *Takeaways are a nuisance- especially when we're trying to find premises for a youth cafe.*
> 
> premises number 1 - takeaway have applied for planning permission there
> premises number 2 - take away have applied for planning permission there too
> premises numbe... and there too.
> 
> Only place left- former RS Waters- TAKEN! 
> ...


Confused rfr - so what are you complaining about?  ::

----------


## rfr10

> eating out is a luxury, maybe, if you dont already have one, you should get a job. 
> then you will have enough pennies to go in. its a big bad world and (particularly at the moment) these things cost. take a walk around the street and see what everyone else is charging.
> 
> i thought the prices were very reasonable, the menu was good and the food was damn good.


I'll stick to the voluntary work at the moment every so often. I'd rather focus on school work than get a job and end up getting terrible results. But then, hopefully once I've left school, I'll get a well paid job 4 years after uni and then will be able to afford th huge cost of living in Wick  :Wink:  ..

Unless I go to Tesco ..

----------


## rfr10

> Confused rfr - so what are you complaining about?


Their prices

----------


## Aaldtimer

> Their prices


Having admitted that you haven't tried it, how do you know their prices aren't good value?  ::

----------


## rfr10

> i also am a mother with a toddler, and i certainly dont mind paying for quality food.  some people!!!!!!!!


But then wouldn't you rather have quality food at reasonable prices?

----------


## rfr10

> Having admitted that you haven't tried it, how do you know their prices aren't good value?


Even if the food is good value for money. Wouldn't it make more sense to offer smaller, not so "world class value food" for those who aren't related to celebrities afterall. Well I guess it's only for a special night out place to eat and not somewhere to eat on a regular basis.

----------


## wifie

> Their prices


Emmm - hate to ask again rfr but can I refer you to the quote I posted and the highlighted, in orange, part!   Sounded like you were somewhat bugged by takeaways to me.  
BTW hope you find some good "student discount" places when you go to uni cos if not you are goin til hev a sair fecht in 'e beeg city!  :Wink:

----------


## Metalattakk

> I am curious as to what you base this statement on ?





> Yes im pretty interested as well, looking for an argument again maybe?  Im a mother with a toddler who is more than happy to pay for quality food.





> Same here, telfordstar.  Would like to know what his/her statement was based on





> i also am a mother with a toddler, and i certainly dont mind paying for quality food.  some people!!!!!!!!





> Well I am a father with a (slightly older) toddler and even I am bemused!!!





> Oh Metalattakk - have you gone into hiding????  
> 
> If not - I think you should - NOW!!!!!





> Aye looks like this brigade have gone to war! 
> PS I agree - I always sought out good food for my children - still do!


LOL! I'd just like to point out that the comment 'Mother-and-Toddler Brigade' refers to the collective group of people who always complain (in Caithness especially) about the lack of places to take their kids for lunch, and when someone provides that facility they shun it (or slag it off on here) because of the prices.

It's fairly common term used in the restaurant/cafe/catering trade, you know.

And get this - it isn't meant as a slight against _all_ mothers and toddlers. Indeed, conscientious teenagers from Wick are allowed to be a part of the group too.  :Wink:

----------


## telfordstar

> LOL! I'd just like to point out that the comment 'Mother-and-Toddler Brigade' refers to the collective group of people who always complain (in Caithness especially) about the lack of places to take their kids for lunch, and when someone provides that facility they shun it (or slag it off on here) because of the prices.
> 
> It's fairly common term used in the restaurant/cafe/catering trade, you know.
> 
> And get this - it isn't meant as a slight against _all_ mothers and toddlers. Indeed, conscientious teenagers from Wick are allowed to be a part of the group too.


 
Handbags out eh. ::

----------


## TBH

> Well very true but haven't most the local shops, etc been complaining because major retaillers are taking over Wick? If their prices are competitive then they should have nothing to worry about but if they are offering goods at higher prices then it's their fault. I'm not saying this new restaurant has complained about the competition but local shops in general. Yes, we should support our local retailers but how can we possibly do this if their prices are as high as the clouds in the sky?


What you don't seem to understand is that local businesses cannot hope to compete with these corporate monsters.

----------


## speedo215

> I'll stick to the voluntary work at the moment every so often. I'd rather focus on school work than get a job and end up getting terrible results. But then, hopefully once I've left school, I'll get a well paid job 4 years after uni and then will be able to afford th huge cost of living in Wick  ..
> 
> Unless I go to Tesco ..


you can still work and get good results i myself did it and got good grades and i am now doing an apprenticeship, working part time never did me any harm and it also helped me support local businesses which it seem you are reluctant to do

----------


## sweetpea

rfr don't get a job yet! your a student still. Metalattack why have I been left out of your tirade? :Smile:

----------


## Metalattakk

> Metalattack why have I been left out of your tirade?


You don't get invited until you learn to spell my username correctly.  :Wink: 

 ::

----------


## sweetpea

I didn't get the curly versus kicking rule the first time around.Sorry mate.

----------


## catran

What is the problem? It is very nice that a new restuarant has opened providing decent meals at decent prices.  Surely, one dines out for special occassions not taking the toddlers for lunch.  I am sure that the Caledonian is looking at getting a fair share of the up market business and I hope they have every success with their new venture.

How mothers with toddlers can afford to eat out beats me, even a fish supper and sausage supper must make a big hole in the ordinary working families budget.

----------


## sweetpea

> What is the problem? It is very nice that a new restuarant has opened providing decent meals at decent prices.  Surely, one dines out for special occassions not taking the toddlers for lunch.  I am sure that the Caledonian is looking at getting a fair share of the up market business and I hope they have every success with their new venture.
> 
> How mothers with toddlers can afford to eat out beats me, even a fish supper and sausage supper must make a big hole in the ordinary working families budget.



I'm single and work full time but even I can't afford to eat out much.

----------


## sweetpea

And when I do it has to be special.... ::

----------


## catran

> And when I do it has to be special....


 Yes I think most people are the same, ::  I have always worked also but I do not have any todlers, maybe that is why I do not frequent these eating establishments except on special occassions.

----------


## sweetpea

Yeah I agree most people are the same, we can't all afford to eat out whenever we feel like it, can we?

----------


## rfr10

> you can still work and get good results i myself did it and got good grades and i am now doing an apprenticeship, working part time never did me any harm and it also helped me support local businesses which it seem you are reluctant to do


Well that may well be true but according to statistics now, people who have part time jobs after school and at weekends tend to do less well at school than they could. I blame by not so good results last year from the voluntary work I do, that's why, this year- I'm cutting down slightly and focusing more on school work. To get the grades I require for university, a part time job would only interfere with studying/  revision.

----------


## northener

> Well very true but haven't most the local shops, etc been complaining because major retaillers are taking over Wick? If their prices are competitive then they should have nothing to worry about but if they are offering goods at higher prices then it's their fault. I'm not saying this new restaurant has complained about the competition but local shops in general. Yes, we should support our local retailers but how can we possibly do this if their prices are as high as the clouds in the sky?


When you get to University, may I suggest a course in Business Studies? You are showing a complete lack of understanding regarding how businesses arrive at a given price, or the economies of scale. 

If you believe that prices in Wick are as "high as clouds in the sky" - then you haven't travelled outside Caithness very much.

----------


## trix

well, il no be goin in anyway...an its got nothin til do wi 'e prices!

----------


## rfr10

> When you get to University, may I suggest a course in Business Studies? You are showing a complete lack of understanding regarding how businesses arrive at a given price, or the economies of scale. 
> 
> If you believe that prices in Wick are as "high as clouds in the sky" - then you haven't travelled outside Caithness very much.


You can suggest it but it's unlikely it will be carried out.


Well for a small town like Wick where there are very few great paid jobs, it is high. Maybe "high as clouds in the sky" is an exaggeration.  I've been to restaurants in Inverness. Excellent service, excellent quality food at excellent prices (around £5 for main meals.)

----------


## northener

> You can suggest it but it's unlikely it will be carried out......................


Well, in that case may I suggest you stop spouting off about local businesses and overpricing (but then again, this isn't the first time you've come up with an ill-informed and misleading rant about local businesses, is it?)- if you are not prepared to learn about a subject you choose to criticise, then you will not be taken seriously by local business people. 

I see you are "*Transport Convener &* *Caithness Area Executive Representative"*
I sincerely hope that you do not show the same lack of knowledge when you speak on transport issues. :Wink: 

Rfr, I have a lot of time for anyone of your age group who gets off their arse and is willing to get involved in the local community. 
But, mark my words, if you insist on deriding the local business community then you must expect to be called to account at some stage by that same community. You have put yourself in the firing line by becoming involved and having a strong opinion.

And, as a local employer, if I am present - I will show you no mercy whatsoever when I remind you of your critcisms both here and on another thread regarding local businesses.........

----------


## rfr10

> Well, in that case may I suggest you stop spouting off about local businesses and overpricing (but then again, this isn't the first time you've come up with an ill-informed and misleading rant about local businesses, is it?)- if you are not prepared to learn about a subject you choose to criticise, then you will not be taken seriously by local business people. 
> 
> I see you are "*Transport Convener &* *Caithness Area Executive Representative"*
> I sincerely hope that you do not show the same lack of knowledge when you speak on transport issues.
> 
> Rfr, I have a lot of time for anyone of your age group who gets off their arse and is willing to get involved in the local community. 
> But, mark my words, if you insist on deriding the local business community then you must expect to be called to account at some stage by that same community. You have put yourself in the firing line by becoming involved and having a strong opinion.
> 
> And, as a local employer, if I am present - I will show you no mercy whatsoever when I remind you of your critcisms both here and on another thread regarding local businesses.........


Without saying you are wrong, I can't quite remember having any strong opinions about other local businesses but maybe I have. Unless you refer to taxis. I don't believe I have to go to the effort to learn about local business to criticise high prices of food. Any idiot can criticise price, food quality, service standards, etc without having to learn a great deal about the topic. I added my first comment which only stated that I was disappointed about the high price of the food on the menu when I was planning going there myself. It's when others begin to contradict my view that I will continue to comment in order to get my view across. No matter what useless information I put across, as long as it makes sense then it's fine to me. Evidently, I'm not having an intellectual debate with politicians, I'm merely stating my point of view and in the end, even if some people do say I am "slagging" off businesses (even though this is not the intention) it's my opinion so if I'm so ignorant in business then you shouldn't be bothered by what I state- afterall, what do I know. It's not as though I'm going to put people off going there- I'm sure they will check the place out themselves.

If I showed the same "lack of knowledge" when speaking about transport issues then I wouldn't have been elected as transport convener in the first place, would I. I don't believe I need knowledge when suggesting that a business reduce their prices. If I'm saying something darastically wrong then please do correct me. Doesn't look like I'm the only one with the view of the prices being expensive, yet, it always seems to be my posts which are noted. If I'm so young and not as experienced as you adults, then fair enough, pick out my posts and criticise them because it's likely I will not have the knowledge to answer back.

No one is asking you to show me any mercy and whether you show it or not, that's your choice.

----------


## northener

Good reply, well put.

Regarding your past criticism of local businesses - yes, it was the Taxi thread...well spotted. You showed the same lack of understanding there as you have in this thread. 
Bearing in mind your comment that you 'wouldn't have got elected if you didn't know what you were talking about' I'd like to refer you back to your original post in that thread:
http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...highlight=taxi

You certainly didn't have a clue about the taxi business - did you? Or maybe you don't see Taxis as 'Transport'?

Whether you think that prices are too high in one shop is neither here nor there, that is not the point of my criticism - it is your one-size-fits-all whinge about local businesses' prices in general that grates. 

As for having a go at you because of your inexperience...well, there's an easy way to avoid adverse comments - don't get involved. If you seriously want to make difference, Rfr, you'll have to get used to people blasting you when you criticise their livelihood. 

Learn from it.

----------


## rfr10

> Good reply, well put.
> 
> Regarding your past criticism of local businesses - yes, it was the Taxi thread...well spotted. You showed the same lack of understanding there as you have in this thread. 
> Bearing in mind your comment that you 'wouldn't have got elected if you didn't know what you were talking about' I'd like to refer you back to your original post in that thread:
> http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...highlight=taxi
> 
> You certainly didn't have a clue about the taxi business - did you? Or maybe you don't see Taxis as 'Transport'?
> 
> Whether you think that prices are too high in one shop is neither here nor there, that is not the point of my criticism - it is your one-size-fits-all whinge about local businesses' prices in general that grates. 
> ...


Well with regards to taxis, I did not have to have a clue about the taxi business to know that I am not happy that charges for taxi drivers were being increased when many (not all) do not deserve to be entitled to higher wages if they are seen smoking in taxis, speeding frequently when they are responsible for passengers (and yes, I have been in a taxi enough times to realise that they speed on a regular basis). Some may well deserve higher wages but definitely not all. Anyway my argument on that has finished. As for the your "one size fits all" comment- this is not the case. I quite happily eat at Morag's on a regular basis without putting a hole in the pocket. If it was a one size fits all basis then you'd see a heck of a lot more posts from me on here. When something stands out amongst all others- yes I will state this and have every right to do so. If something concerns me or disappoints me then I will voice my opinion and it often will be a strong opinion so you either take it and ignore me or complain and carry on listening to my comments there after. I am very much used to people "blasting" me. If I wasn't, I would have given up a long time ago but until someone can totally convince me to change my opinion then on and on I go.

----------


## Aaldtimer

..."Any idiot can criticise price, food quality, service standards, etc without having to learn a great deal about the topic."...
You condemn youself with your own words.
You haven't sampled the offerings in the establishment, by your own admismision, and yet you offer your unfounded opinions.
I think if you spent less time waffling on these message boards, possibly your grades might benefit!

----------


## telfordstar

> ..."Any idiot can criticise price, food quality, service standards, etc without having to learn a great deal about the topic."...
> You condemn youself with your own words.
> You haven't sampled the offerings in the establishment, by your own admismision, and yet you offer your unfounded opinions.
> I think if you spent less time waffling on these message boards, possibly your grades might benefit!


 
Ive been reading the posts by both northener and rfr10 and fair dues to them both they have good opinions on the matter and quite rightly so as this "a message board" and opinions are welcolmed. I felt i must comment on you post Aaldtimer i really didnt agree with your comment about their grades suffering.  To be honest that persons grades has nothing what so ever to do  with you and is not even the topic of conversation.  The topic however is about the new restaurant so maybe keep to that.

rant over.

----------


## northener

RFR., you state that your comments are not a 'one-size-fits-all' swipe against local businesses and that you are merely pointing out that you are not happy with the prices in just one restaurant.

If this is the case, could you explain this post by your good self?




> *Well very true but haven't most the local shops, etc been complaining because major retaillers are taking over Wick? If their prices are competitive then they should have nothing to worry about but if they are offering goods at higher prices then it's their fault.* I'm not saying this new restaurant has complained about the competition but local shops in general. Yes, we should support our local retailers but how can we possibly do this if their prices are as high as the clouds in the sky?


Hoisted on your own petard. Engage brain before engaging keyboard. QED.

This will be my last comment on this thread, not because I am taking my bat home, but because we are starting to go way off topic - even by my standards.
If you'd like to discuss local businesses and why they should be able to compete with multi-million pound companies (in your opinion), or even kick about the concept that taxi drivers are not worthy of a pay rise. (Do you know how much they are paid? Maybe as a member of a group concerned with transport issues you ought to find out a little bit about what you purport to champion), then please open another thread.

----------


## ocd

> well, il no be goin in anyway...an its got nothin til do wi 'e prices!


Doubt you will be alone.. I feel the same for 1!

----------


## wifie

> well, il no be goin in anyway...an its got nothin til do wi 'e prices!





> Doubt you will be alone.. I feel the same for 1!


Do these posts belong in the cryptic crossword thread?

----------


## Aaldtimer

Telfordstar, you may feel free to disagree...and I'll feel just as free to ignore your complaint. You obviously haven't read ALL the thread. ::

----------


## Dorrie

I think smaller meals is partly an age thing.  I much prefer smaller meals (I have age   :Grin: ) but I also like quality.  The meal has to be good.  I tried the new restaurant today for a late lunch snack.  The staff were very friendly and pleasant and it was a nice atmosphere.  I didn't want a full meal so had a BLT roll and a coffee.  The BLT came with a portion of salad and coleslaw, the coleslaw was not very nice and the salad looked like it had been sat in a tub for a while.  I am seldom happy with side salads which come as part of a meal though.  (fussy, fussy)   The coffee was indeed good and I would have it again.  The BLT was fine, the bacon was crispy (that's how I like it) and there was lettuce and tomato and the roll had been toasted which I hadn't expected but didn't mind.  I think it cost £3.70 which I though very reasonable for a lunch snack.

Whilst there I looked at the evening menu.  I felt that the menu was pretty average with nothing exciting or different on it.  Meals you could get anywhere in fact.  They do use Mey Selection beef though and other local ingredients.  I also thought that the Mey Selection steak was a very good price at £12.50.  You are looking nearer £20 for a steak at Scrabster.

Maybe we will be in Wick one evening and try it - I would like to see if they do a good steak.

They could do with taking down the dreadful hand written notice which they have up in the window though!  Surely they must know someone who can produce a poster saying that they use Mey Selections and local produce!  Probably Mey Selections would provide one for them.  I guess they have seen this thread, hence the hasty notice.

----------


## telfordstar

> Telfordstar, you may feel free to disagree...and I'll feel just as free to ignore your complaint. You obviously haven't read ALL the thread.


 
I have read the thread all of it seems like a touch of bullying to me but hey thats just my opinion. ::

----------


## pulteney person

I took a couple of relatives to the new restaurant on Saturday to 'try it out' so to speak.

I have nothing negative to say about this restaurant. We tried it on Saturday and I was really impressed. The surroundings were clean and comfortable and the decor was lovely.
My granny had mince and tatties - a basic meal you might say but boy oh boy the cook knows how to make mince and tatties. My grannies sister was a brilliant cook and this mince and tatties matched hers.
My mum had steak and ale pie which she said was delicious and a generous helping too.
I had fish and chips which was as good as the fish and chips I had in a restaurant in Fort Augustus (and that was my favourite)

We immediately made a booking for tonight because it was my grannies birthday. When we arrived, our table was ready and all set out. I had the haggis and whisky and onion gravy starter, my mum had garlic mushrooms with side salad. For main courses I had sirloin sreak with garlic sauce, my mum and granny had roast beef with yorkshire pudding. For deserts we had a banoffee pie (which came in a tall glass and was well presented) and a bananna split (delicious but huge) We really enjoyed our meal.
The presentation of the food is excellent and the vegetables are slightly firm as they should be (not a boiled mush that you get in so many places)
Home made chips too (sadly lacking in even the best of restaurants these days)
Price wise -  much the same as most of the restaurants I visit on my travels.
The lunch time menu is cheaper, obviously because it is quite different from the evening menu.

My bill tonight was £52.00. That was for 2 starters, 3 main courses, 2 sweets, a wine, a beer and a pot of tea.
We were in an Indian restaurant in Edinburgh a few weeks ago and the bill was £85.00 just for 2 starters and 3 mains with 2 beers and myself and my partner were in a restaurant in Lancashire a couple of weeks ago and the bill was £60 for a 3 course meal with wine for 2 people so the Caledonian is not expensive but quite average prices for the quality of food served.

When we were in on Saturday, Harolds butchers brought in a delivery so obviously local shops are providing food.

No complaints about prices. If I wanted a cheap sarnie I would go to a cafe. 

My family and I will definitely be using this restaurant regularly at lunch time and occasionally in the evening. There aren't many places in Wick to go to enjoy an evening meal.

----------


## superceltic

Its nice to see more and more people coming back, hope your champagne made your night. :Grin:  See you all again soon

----------


## speedo215

was in last night and had the steak and can honestly say it is one of the best steaks i have ever had and for £12.95 i think it is really good value for money so rfr the prices are not too expensive i feel that that is cheap for steak

----------


## horse

Was in last night and had steak as well and it was very very tasty, definitely worth every bit of £12.50 would have been happy to pay more :Smile: 
Home made chips not frozen rubbish and and the coleslaw is a must.Will be going back soon.

----------


## plutonio

we went in for lunch today and had to wait 45 to be served! not even a sorry from any of the staff.
Won't be going back

----------


## catran

Perhaps they were ever so busy that you had to wait 45 minutes?  Perhaps as they are new to the scene they have not quite got their act together so one must have patience as time will tell.However, more important was your meal good and worth the money?

----------


## chamb

cant say we were impressed with the place, my hubby and I went in while visiting wick lat week, very plain nothing exciting, staff didnt have a smile between them.

My hubby had a breakfast and I had a chicken mayo wrap, it took ages, and there was 
only another couple in having a coffee? so we finely got our food, and it was tastless, and well not great.

I would say never going back will be going to the harbour cafe its great, and loads o choice.

I aint to bothered if anyone has a problem with what I say, its an OPINION and thats all

----------


## Fran

I was in for as meal the other evening and found it very clean and comfortable. I was even given a meal which was not on the menu, so very good service. the meal was good, and with home made chips, very nice and the price was good. I for one will be going back. Also, so nice to get a pot of tea instead of just a mug.

----------


## red duster

Was in last sunday for lunch and it was lovely..

----------

